# TIVO OOH simply doesn't work...unreliable at best. Solution=Slingbox.



## dean glaser (Aug 22, 2018)

I've had Tivos since 2004, I'm on my 7th & 8th Tivos (both Bolts). 
Bottom line, after "lifetime service agreements" that dissolve with product support so goes OOH. 
After nearly a year I can occasionally get either of my Bolts to stream content whether live or canned. 
The reliable solution = my 15 year old Slingbox.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you ever had issues with your Slingbox, either in network our out of home?


----------



## dean glaser (Aug 22, 2018)

nope.
no issues with Slingbox.
no issues with Plex.
nor smarthome devices...i can re-boot my sprinkler system from 2000 miles away.

I've slung code for 30yrs, the quantity/calender of user complaints on this topic suggests to me that functional streaming may be a sell point for Tivo but there's apparently not much pressure for Tivo to deliver on something other products under my roof can provide.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Why does Slingbox work better than Tivo Stream?


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

Can you use Plex with Tivo to stream recordings or live TV, for out of home streaming?


----------



## dean glaser (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm not aware of a Plex->Tivo interface ie Plex running a Tivo plugin for a live stream; I don't see it out there. 
Sure, Plex can point to Tivo downloads in a folder but that's not what Tivo advertises. 

Re the "other direction" Tivo->Plex...Plex has been available via my Tivo's for years but that's entirely off point.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

nuraman00 said:


> Why does Slingbox work better than Tivo Stream?


Resolution is better, copy protected content isn't blocked, can run any app (Netflix, etc.), more reliable, cheaper and easier to buy and set up.

But, the Stream has a much better interface (easier to navigate and control) and doesn't interfere with local viewing of the Tivo like Slingbox does. Also, Tivo has claimed they will eventually release a new (hopefully improved) app for it that runs on Fire TV. For those reasons, I keep both.


----------



## nuraman00 (Dec 28, 2012)

mdavej said:


> Resolution is better, copy protected content isn't blocked, can run any app (Netflix, etc.), more reliable, cheaper and easier to buy and set up.
> 
> But, the Stream has a much better interface (easier to navigate and control) and doesn't interfere with local viewing of the Tivo like Slingbox does. Also, Tivo has claimed they will eventually release a new (hopefully improved) app for it that runs on Fire TV. For those reasons, I keep both.


Is the Slingbox cheaper? Because I was looking at a Slingbox 500.

If I were to pick one to try, Slingbox 500 or a used Tivo Stream, which should I try?

I want out of home streaming. But I also want something that works. I don't want to have to spend a lot of time trying to figure out why out of home streaming worked yesterday, but not today. (If that is a problem).

Would sports on cable channels and such be copy protected?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

dean glaser said:


> After nearly a year I can occasionally get either of my Bolts to stream content whether live or canned.


Different experience here. I probably watch as much streamed content on iPads and my iPhone as I do directly from my Bolt+ or minis. Generally works very well for me in-home and out of home.

My only gripe is OOH is limited to one simultaneous stream. My wife's been hospitalized since mid-July, and it's sometimes frustrating not being able to watch two different shows when we're together in her room.

No commercial skip either, but 30-skips can be "stacked".


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

nuraman00 said:


> Is the Slingbox cheaper? Because I was looking at a Slingbox 500.
> 
> If I were to pick one to try, Slingbox 500 or a used Tivo Stream, which should I try?
> 
> ...


Looks like you're right about price. They've gone through the roof since I got my 350 for $69 a few years ago.

I never watch sports and have no copy protected content over antenna, so I couldn't tell you.


----------

